# What knot



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

What is a good,easy to tie knot,for joining light fluocarbon leader to light 6lbish mono? waiting until the mono is crap before changing to braid.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't wait, just make the change you'll love it.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

5 nturn surgeons knot, nothing quicker or easier to tie and it is remarkably good.


----------

